# Test 350



## Nedster (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just looking a starting a cycle of Test 350 and am wondering has anyone got any pro's and con's too this ?
What would be ideal dosage and are gains good ?
This is my 9th cycle but have never touched this stuff before , So thought I'd get some insight first !!!


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

not sure what test esters are in it. 

im assuming u have 3 bottles or more right?

ed or eod will be fine.

i do ed with sust.

but i know my limits


----------



## Nedster (Jan 13, 2011)

Supply: 10ML Contents: per ml 350mg / ml

Testosterone Propionate 40mg / ml

Testosterone Enanthate 80mg / ml

Testosterone Isocaproate 70mg / ml

Testosterone Acetate 30 mg/ ml

Testosterone Decanoate 70mg/ ml

Testosterone Phenylpropionate 60mg / ml

Benzyl Alcohol & Lidocaine


I'm thinking EOD with 40mg D/bol.............Any thoughts ???


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

sounds good.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 13, 2011)

6 blends in one?  Makes sustanon and omnadren look simple.


----------



## Nedster (Jan 13, 2011)

Quite right BIGBIRD , Hence I fancy giving it a go !
EOD or twice a week ???
Decisions , Decisions !!!


----------



## BigBird (Jan 13, 2011)

Heck I'd go E3D as this would be 5 times in 2 weeks. The first week would entail 3 pins and 2nd week would entail two shots.  Then starting Week 3 you'd be back to square 1 with 3 shots followed by 2 shots again week 4 and so on and so forth.  

Let us know how like that blend!


----------



## Nedster (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a friend who is a 10 year veteran of AS , And he swears by it ! And he's as big as an out house !
He stacks with Tritren200 .....And sites it too !..........Amazing gains he's acquired !!!


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

eod is key with prop and ace... 

there should be no debating this lol. 

every third is pushing it. but doable. 

thats 4 first week and 3 2nd week and so on. and if 4 ccs is too much dont do a full cc. more stable the blood the better u will be.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 13, 2011)

Crank said:


> eod is key with prop and ace...
> 
> there should be no debating this lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 13, 2011)

I bet it's going to hurt.  Isn't lidocaine a numbing agent??


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

doable if you dont mind a slight uneven blood level

ace and prop have 24 hour half lives... some say a touch more. 

eod just ensures blood levels. all im saying homie


----------



## Nedster (Jan 13, 2011)

YES ! Lidocaine does numb the site !!! But not for long apparentely !


----------



## BigBird (Jan 13, 2011)

Fair enough Crank.  Good call.


----------



## Machine455 (Jan 13, 2011)

_


Nedster said:



			Supply: 10ML Contents: per ml 350mg / ml
		
Click to expand...

_


Nedster said:


> _Testosterone Propionate 40mg / ml_
> 
> _Testosterone Enanthate 80mg / ml_
> 
> ...


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

lol. would you shoot prop e4d?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 13, 2011)

Just stick with test 200 or 250mg, u really dont know whats in that hybrid shit, as far as mg's.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 13, 2011)

Nedster said:


> Got a friend who is a 10 year veteran of AS , And he swears by it ! And he's as big as an out house !
> He stacks with Tritren200 .....And sites it too !..........Amazing gains he's acquired !!!



Lol I hope nobody ever uses an outhouse as an analogy to describe me.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 13, 2011)

You better pick up another bottle or two.  10mls isnt gonna get you very far.


----------



## GMO (Jan 14, 2011)

Crank said:


> doable if you dont mind a slight uneven blood level
> 
> ace and prop have 24 hour half lives... some say a touch more.
> 
> eod just ensures blood levels. all im saying homie



100% agree with this^^^

I hate it when companies put in a short ass ester like acetate with long esters like deconate.  I'm mean WTF?  You have to pin the s**t EOD at a minimum and with acetate it's more like ED. I wouldn't even buy the s**t because I would just piss me off every time I looked at the vial.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Heck I'd go E3D as this would be 5 times in 2 weeks. The first week would entail 3 pins and 2nd week would entail two shots. Then starting Week 3 you'd be back to square 1 with 3 shots followed by 2 shots again week 4 and so on and so forth.
> 
> Let us know how like that blend!


 
E3D makes more sense to me too


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> 100% agree with this^^^
> 
> I hate it when companies put in a short ass ester like acetate with long esters like deconate. I'm mean WTF? You have to pin the s**t EOD at a minimum and with acetate it's more like ED. I wouldn't even buy the s**t because I would just piss me off every time I looked at the vial.


 

i agree. i have several bottles of test blends currently and may just get rid of them. i prefer single long estered test by themselves or short etstered test by themselves not a mix. perferable long estered test at a min of 500mg/wk. to eachs own though. i agree 10cc wont get u far bc if u do the blend id say eod at least. if not ur just shittin away the optimal effects of the short esters. as previously stated u wouldnt do test prop e3d so just bc its mixed with long estered test does that mean u neglect the properties of the short esters? not to mention the first few weeks would be more than likely disappointing. it wouldnt be enough short estered test to make the difference u would expect taking into consideration the long esters are working yet. but see what works best for you. i have used lidocaine a lot but for medicinal uses (im an RN) it will provide pain relief at the time of the injection only but expect the usual test prop inj pain the following day. good luck.


----------

